# co2 tanks in Spokane, WA



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

If I am posting this in the wrong section, please let me know!

I am looking for a place here in Spokane to buy new or used co2 tanks to use on my aquarium. Anybody have any ideas where to get them? I don't need to worry about regulators, bubble counters, or much of anything else. I really just need the tank, and a place to refill.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

have you try craigslist.com?


----------



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, no luck with craigslist yet.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

The only one I know of is Beveragefactory in SD, CA.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Check the welding supply.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Wish I had seen this sooner...

After a month of searching Spokane and surrounding areas, best price i found was online from here. Shipping was quick, and get it filled at OxArc or similar welding co.


----------



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

@Indignation

Thanks for the website, thats going to be much cheaper than buying out of a pool from the places around here, and I'll get a nice looking tank to boot. Where do you get your refills, and do they let you keep your nice tank instead of switching out for some dirty and rusty old tank?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I get my tank refilled at OxArc, and they make you exchange tanks. They were nice enough to exchange my brand-new tank for an *almost* brand new one... it kind of sucks, having a new tank for all of 15 minutes. but it's under the stand, so it wasn't a big deal. 

I'd try a fire extinguisher servicing company, they can fill on site. For suggestions in Spokane, call Barbie at Aquarium Solutions, she might have a few suggestions.


----------



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Indignation said:


> I'd try a fire extinguisher servicing company, they can fill on site.


+1. I have an aluminum tank and wouldnt let it get traded out for anything no way no how. I visit a local fire extinguisher place and they fill it infront of me. Chat about the local fire department im in and i get a good price to boot. Call around, you dont want to buy a tank and then have to exchange it.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

I live in New Orleans, but maybe this will still be helpful.. I just got home with my "new" steel, 20# cylinder. I got it at a local used restaurant equipment dealer. It was less than $50. I would suggest trying your local restaurant supply dealers.


----------



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

For anyone else wondering, I decided to use Jim's Homebrew Supply on Division for my co2. I have to exchange my tank, but all of their tanks are very clean and good looking. Plus I can get a new 5lb tank for $16.


----------



## justafish (Oct 12, 2009)

Sugar Cone- Thanks for the input, I wish I would have seen your post before I bought mine!


----------

